# رد على مقال( تحريف الكتاب المقدس بقلم أ.د. زينب عبد العز يز )



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2009)

رد جماعة البحث الكتابى فى دير القديسة دميانة ببرارى بلقاس

تحت إشراف

الأنبا بيشوى رئيس الدير ومطران دمياط وكفر الشيخ والبرارى


على مقال بعنوان
"تحريف الكتاب المقدس"


بقلم أ.د. زينب عبد العزيز أستاذة الحضارة الفرنسية



مقال بعنوان "تحريف الكتاب المقدس" للأستاذة الدكتورة زينب عبد العزيز أستاذة الحضارة الفرنسية. والذى يقرأ أن كاتبة المقال هى أستاذة دكتورة فى الحضارة الفرنسية يتوقع أن تأتى الدكتورة زينب بأدلة علمية تليق بدرجتها العلمية وأن تكون منصفة وحيادية فى آرائها بما يتفق ومكانتها العلمية.


لكن مع الأسف فإن المقال به الكثير من المغالطات العلمية والتاريخية فى نقاط متشعبة ومتفرقة.


فالدكتورة مع الأسف كتبت فى موضوعات كثيرة وهى تجهلها كلها تماماً.

أما خلاصة المقال وهدفه فهو مهاجمة الكتاب المقدس والعقيدة المسيحية والمسيحيين دون الاستناد إلى أية براهين علمية.


الدكتورة زينب ليست حرة أن تجرّح أو أن تنتقد المسيحية وكتابها المقدس بهذه الطريقة غير اللائقة،

خاصة وأن ما تأتيه من براهين ما هو إلا براهين واهية.

:download:


----------



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2009)

الرد على المغالطات الواردة فى المقال


أولاً: الترجمة السبعينية


ورد فى المقال عن النسخة الفاتيكانية والسينائية ما يلى:

"أنهما ليستا النسخة الأصلية لذلك الكتاب المفترض فيه أن يكون مكتوباً بالآرامية، على الأقل فيما يخص العهد الجديد، أى بلغة يسوع.."


والحقيقة المعروفة للجميع هى أن العهد القديم قد كتب باللغة العبرية إلا من أجزاء قليلة جداً ومعروفة كتبت باللغة الأرامية،

أما العهد الجديد فكتب باللغة اليونانية إلا من عبارات قليلة جداً ومعروفة كتبت كما نطقت باللغة الأرامية التى كانت هى اللغة الدارجة فى ذلك الحين (مثل "إلوى إلوى لما شبقتنى" (مر 15: 34)، "إفثا" (مر 7: 34) وغيرها).

هذه حقائق وواقع لا خلاف عليه.


فما كتبته الدكتورة زينب بخصوص اللغات التى كتب بها العهد القديم والجديد يدل على جهل تام بنصوص الكتاب المقدس، ولم يكن هذا يعيبها لولا أنها أدخلت نفسها فيما لا يعنيها.



ثم أن النص اليونانى الخاص بالنسخة السينائية يتفق تماماً مع النسخة الفاتيكانية والسكندرية لأنه نص الترجمة السبعينية.



والترجمة السبعينية هى ترجمة النص الأصلى العبرى للعهد القديم من العبرية إلى اليونانية التى كانت هى اللغة السائدة فى العالم فى ذلك الزمان.


وقد تمت هذه الترجمة بواسطة سبعين من شيوخ إسرائيل فى القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد فى أيام حكم بطليموس فيلادلفوس.


والترجمة السبعينية هى مجرد ترجمة وهى ليست النص الأصلى لكن لأن كثيرون كانوا يجهلون اللغة العبرية، واللغة اليونانية كانت هى اللغة الأكثر انتشاراً نتج عن ذلك أن صارت الترجمة السبعينية هى الأكثر انتشاراً واستخداماً.



إن الترجمة عموماً لا تعتبر وحياً، أما بالنسبة للترجمة السبعينية فلا يعتبر ما ورد فيها وحياً إلا ما اعتمده الآباء الرسل منها فى القرن الأول الميلادى.


بمعنى أن ما ذكره الآباء الرسل فى العهد الجديد كاقتباس من الترجمة السبعينية نعتبره نص موحى به، مثل الآيات التى ذكرها معلمنا بولس الرسول مثلاً فى رسالة العبرانيين.

أما بقية أسفار العهد القديم اليونانية فهى مجرد ترجمة وقابلة للتعديل والمرجع الأصلى والأساسى لها هو ما كتب باللغة الأصلية أى العبرية.



والدليل على ذلك كمثال من عصرنا الحديث أن المجمع المقدس للكنيسة القبطية قد أقر فى عنصرة 2009 تصحيح ترجمة (إش 53: 10) بالرجوع إلى النص العبرى الأصلى.


ففى دلال أسبوع الآلام عندما وردت هذه الآية وهى مترجمة إلى العربية من اللغة القبطية التى ترجمت بدورها من الترجمة السبعينية وجد النص مختلفاً عن النص العبرى الأصلى فأعادتها الكنيسة إلى نصها الأصلى وترجمتها من العبرية، لأن الكنيسة دائماً ترجع إلى النصوص الأصلية العبرية بالنسبة للعهد القديم واليونانية للعهد الجديد.



ولا نظن أن هذا الكلام غريب على الدكتورة زينب وغيرها لأنهم حينما قاموا بترجمة القرآن فى العصر الحديث إلى اللغات الأوروبية قالوا إنه تفسير معانى القرآن وليس ترجمة ولا يؤخذ بها ولا يعتبر أى تعديل عليها تغييراً فى النص الأصلى.:download:


----------



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2009)

ثانياً : النسخة السينائية



بعد أن أوردت الدكتورة زينب صورة لإحدى صفحات النسخة السينائية كمثال لإثبات ما تريده، كتبت تقول:

"كم التصويبات والتعديلات الموجودة على المخطوطة وفى كل صفحة منها، هو ما يثبت يقيناً أن ذلك النص لا يمكن أن يكون كلام الله."


وأيضاً: "وبخلاف إضافة أو استبعاد بعض النصوص، فإن هذه المخطوطة تسقط بكل تأكيد مصداقية هذه النصوص المقدسة إذ بها كم لا تغفله عين من الطمس والإضافات والتغيير والتبديل فى كل صفحة كما هو واضح فى الصورة بأول المقال!"



"والمتأمل فى الصورة المرفقة وهى مجرد نموذج واحد لكل صفحة من صفحات مخطوطة سيناء، لا يملك إلا أن يصدم من جبروت المؤسسة الكنسية... وها هى مخطوطة تظهر إلى الوجود لتهدم فريات تلك المؤسسة بمجرد نظرة واحدة!"




بل وتحديد عدد الأحرف فى الأسفار العبرية عموماً أن تكون هناك زيادة أو نقصان على النص ولا حرف واحد؟؟!!

أما بخصوص سفر نحميا بالتحديد فقد كان يعد مع سفر عزرا سفراً واحداً والآية الوسطى للسفرين هى نحميا 3: 32 وعدد الآيات للسفرين 685 آية.




تاريخ النسخة السينائية

مكتوب فى نفس مقال الدكتورة زينب الذى نحن بصدده ما يلى:
"وجود الإشارة إلى الثالوث تؤكد أن مخطوطة سيناء ترجع إلى ما بعد عام 381 وليس إلى منتصف القرن الرابع."
كتبت النسخة السينائية فى القرن الرابع ليس قبل 325م لأن بها قوانين يوسابيوس ولا يمكن أن تكون قد كتبت بعد 360م لأن بها إشارات إلى آباء الكنيسة (Codex Sinaiticus - Wikipedia).


لقد كتبت النسخة السينائية فى القرن الرابع الميلادى والجزء المصور (أعلاه) فى المقال هو من سفر نحميا

(وأظن الدكتورة زينب وغيرها ممن ينادون بنفس الرأى ليست لديهم أية دراية بهذه اللغة)

وهذا الجزء يذكر أسماء رؤوس اللاويين الذين سكنوا فى أورشليم وقت السبى.


أما الزيادات الزائدة على نص النسخة السينائية فى الهوامش أو بخط أصغر (كما يتضح فى الصورة)

فما هى إلا مراجعة للنص اليونانى على النص الأصلى العبرى وإضافة ما لم يذكر فى النص اليونانى (الترجمة السبعينية).

فالمُراجع من أمانته للنص الأصلى أضاف ما نقص عن الترجمة السبعينية ووجد فى النص العبرى الأصلى.



وإليكم أدناه النص العبرى للعمود الشمالى من الورقة المصورة،

والأجزاء المظللة فى النص العبرى والعربى الذى يليه هى الغير موجودة فى النص اليونانى وهى مجرد أسماء.

هذا علماً بأن النص العربى يتفق تماماً مع النص العبرى لأن الترجمة العربية مأخوذة مباشرة من النص العبرى وليس من الترجمة السبعينية.

النص العبرى (نحميا 11: 15-22)


15 וּמִֽן־הַלְוִיִּ֑ם שְׁמַעְיָ֧ה בֶן־חַשּׁ֛וּב בֶּן־עַזְרִיקָ֥ם בֶּן־חֲשַׁבְיָ֖ה בֶּן־בּוּנִּֽי׃
16וְשַׁבְּתַ֙י וְיוֹזָבָ֜ד עַל־הַמְּלָאכָ֤ה הַחִֽיצֹנָה֙ לְבֵ֣ית הָאֱלֹהִ֔ים מֵרָאשֵׁ֖י הַלְוִיִּֽם׃
17 וּמַתַּנְיָ֣ה בֶן־מִ֠יכָה בֶּן־זַבְדִּ֙י בֶן־אָסָ֜ף רֹ֗אשׁ הַתְּחִלָּה֙ יְהוֹדֶ֣ה לַתְּפִלָּ֔ה וּבַקְבֻּקְיָ֖ה מִשְׁנֶ֣ה מֵאֶחָ֑יו וְעַבְדָּא֙ בֶּן־שַׁמּ֔וּעַ בֶּן־גָּלָ֖ל בֶּן־)יְדִיתוּן] (יְדוּתֽוּן[׃
18 כָּל־הַלְוִיִּם֙ בְּעִ֣יר הַקֹּ֔דֶשׁ מָאתַ֖יִם שְׁמֹנִ֥ים וְאַרְבָּעָֽה׃
19 וְהַשּֽׁוֹעֲרִים֙ עַקּ֣וּב טַלְמ֔וֹן וַאֲחֵיהֶ֖ם הַשֹּׁמְרִ֣ים בַּשְּׁעָרִ֑ים מֵאָ֖ה שִׁבְעִ֥ים וּשְׁנָֽיִם׃
20וּשְׁאָ֙ר יִשְׂרָאֵ֜ל הַכֹּהֲנִ֤ים הַלְוִיִּם֙ בְּכָל־עָרֵ֣י יְהוּדָ֔ה אִ֖ישׁ בְּנַחֲלָתֽוֹ׃
21 וְהַנְּתִינִ֖ים יֹשְׁבִ֣ים בָּעֹ֑פֶל וְצִיחָ֥א וְגִשְׁפָּ֖א עַל־הַנְּתִינִֽים׃
22 וּפְקִ֤יד הַלְוִיִּם֙ בִּיר֣וּשָׁלִַ֔ם עֻזִּ֤י בֶן־בָּנִי֙


النص العربى نحميا 11: 15-22)


15- وَمِنَ اللاَّوِيِّينَ: شَمَعْيَا بْنُ حَشُّوبَ بْنِ عَزْرِيقَامَ بْنِ حَشَبْيَا بْنِ بُونِّي،
16- وَشَبْتَايُ وَيُوزَابَادُ عَلَى الْعَمَلِ الْخَارِجِيِّ لِبَيْتِ اللهِ مِنْ رُؤُوسِ اللاَّوِيِّين.
17- وَمَتَّنْيَا بْنُ مِيخَا بْنِ زَبْدِي بْنِ آسَافَ، رَئِيسُ التَّسْبِيحِ يُحَمِّدُ فِي الصَّلاَةِ وَبَقْبُقْيَا الثَّانِي بَيْنَ إِخْوَتِهِ، وَعَبْدَا بْنُ شَمُّوعَ بْنِ
جَلاَلَ بْنِ يَدُوثُونَ.
18- جَمِيعُ اللاََّوِيِّينَ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ الْمُقَدَّسَةِ مِئَتَانِ وَثَمَانِيَةٌ وَأَرْبَعُونَ.
19- وَالْبَوَّابُونَ: عَقُّوبُ وَطَلْمُونُ وَإِخْوَتُهُمَا حَارِسُو الأَبْوَابِ مِئَةٌ وَاثْنَانِ وَسَبْعُونَ.
20- وَكَانَ سَائِرُ إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنَ الْكَهَنَةِ وَاللاََّوِيِّينَ فِي جَمِيعِ مُدُنِ يَهُوذَا، كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ فِي مِيرَاثِهِ.
21- وَأَمَّا النَّثِينِيمُ فَسَكَنُوا فِي الأَكَمَةِ. وَكَانَ صِيحَا وَجِشْفَا عَلَى النَّثِينِيمِ.
22- وَكَانَ وَكِيلَ اللاََّوِيِّينَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ ... عُزِّي بْنُ بَانِيَ...
​:download:


----------



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2009)

النص اليونانى (نحميا 11: 15-22)

15 καὶ ἀπὸ τῶν Λευιτῶν Σαμαια υἱὸς Ασουβ υἱὸς Εζρι
16
17 καὶ Μαθανια υἱὸς Μιχα καὶ Ωβηδ υἱὸς Σαμουι
18 διακόσιοιὀγδοήκοντατέσσαρες
19 καὶοἱπυλωροὶΑκουβΤελαμινκαὶοἱἀδελφοὶαὐτῶνἑκατὸ νἑβδ ομήκονταδύο
20
21
22 καὶἐπίσκοποςΛευιτῶνυἱὸςΒανιΟζι





 






ولئلا يتهمنا أحد بتلفيق النص العبرى

نضع للقارئ هنا صورة الأصحاح الحادى عشر والثانى عشر لسفر نحميا من مخطوطة ليننجراد التى كتبها المازوريين وترجع إلى القرن الحادى عشر الميلادى (بعد أن أخذنا تصريح من جهة النشر).


هذا النص المازورى لمخطوطة ليننجراد هو نفسه النص العبرى المطبوع حديثاً لأسفار العهد القديم وهو يتفق تماماً مع الترجمة العربية التى بين أيدينا.



أما بخصوص المكتوب فى هوامش مخطوطة ليننجراد فلئلا يظن أحد من الذين يجهلون العبرية أنه تعديل أو إضافة على النص نؤكد أن ما بالهوامش ما هو إلا ملاحظات كتبها الكتبة (السوفريم sofrim) سجلوا فيها عدد الأحرف والآيات، مع تعليقات حول الأسماء والأشخاص يبدو أنها تتعلق بالتقليد اليهودى.



هذا ما أكده أساتذة فى اللغة العبرية ويميزه بسهولة أى شخص له دراية باللغة العبرية عند قراءته للمكتوب فى الهوامش.



علماً بأن تسجيل عدد الآيات والكلمات هو من عادة الكتبة اليهود فى كل سفر من الأسفار أو لكل مجموعة من الأسفار (أسفار موسى الخمسة، أسفار الأنبياء، إلخ)


فكيف يحذف أو يضاف حرف إن كان عدد الأحرف يتم رصد؟!


لذلك لا يخطر ببال أنه مع رصد عدد الآيات والكلمات بل وتحديد عدد الأحرف فى الأسفار العبرية عموماً أن تكون هناك زيادة أو نقصان على النص ولا حرف واحد؟؟!!



أما بخصوص سفر نحميا بالتحديد فقد كان يعد مع سفر عزرا سفراً واحداً والآية الوسطى للسفرين هى نحميا 3: 32 وعدد الآيات للسفرين 685 آية.



:download:
​


----------



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2009)

تاريخ النسخة السينائية

مكتوب فى نفس مقال الدكتورة زينب الذى نحن بصدده ما يلى:



"وجود الإشارة إلى الثالوث تؤكد أن مخطوطة سيناء ترجع إلى ما بعد عام 381 وليس إلى منتصف القرن الرابع."



كتبت النسخة السينائية فى القرن الرابع ليس قبل 325م لأن بها قوانين يوسابيوس ولا يمكن أن تكون قد كتبت بعد 360م لأن بها إشارات إلى آباء الكنيسة (Codex Sinaiticus - Wikipedia).






ثالثاً: استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس


قال القديس بولس الرسول

"كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله ونافع للتعليم والتوبيخ للتقويم والتأديب الذى فى البر لكى يكون إنسان الله كاملاً متأهباً لكل عمل صالح" (2تى3: 16، 17).


وقال معلمنا بطرس الرسول

"عالمين هذا أولاً أن كل نبوة الكتاب ليست من تفسير خاص. لأنه لم تأتِ نبوة قط بمشيئة إنسان بل تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس" (2بط1: 20-21).



وقال القديس بولس الرسول

"فلا تخجل بشهادة ربنا ولا بى أنا أسيره بل اشترك فى احتمال المشقات لأجل الإنجيل بحسب قوة الله" (2تى1: 8-10)

كيف يحتمل المشقات حتى الموت من أجل شئ مجهول أو غير مؤكد.


فالمعروف أن جميع الآباء الرسل استشهدوا فكيف يقدمون حياتهم ودماءهم من أجل عقيدة مشكوك فيها؟؟!!




قال السيد المسيح

"فإنى الحق أقول لكم إلى أن تزول السماء والأرض لا يزول حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل" (مت5: 18).

وأيضاً

"السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامى لا يزول" (مر13: 31)..


وقال القديس يوحنا الرسول فى كتابته لسفر الرؤيا آخر أسفار العهد الجديد

"إن كان أحد يزيد على هذا يزيد الله عليه الضربات المكتوبة فى هذا الكتاب.

وإن كان أحـد يحذف من أقوال كتاب هذه النبوة يحذف الله نصيبه من سفر الحياة ومن المدينة المقدسة ومن المكتوب فى هذا الكتاب" (رؤ22: 18-19).




وبخصوص العهد الجديد فقد استطاع مجموعة من العلماء أن يجمعوا من خلال كتابات الآباء القديسين فى القرنين الثانى والثالث الميلادى آيات العهد الجديد بأكمله ماعدا 11 آية فقط.

وذلك حسب ما ورد فى مرجع }

نورمان جسلر ووليم نكس

{ وأحصيت كتابات الآباء السابقين لمجمع نيقية فوجدوا أن الاقتباسات التى اقتبسوها من العهد الجديد 36289 اقتباس، ومن الأناجيل 19368، ومن سفر الأعمال 1352، ومن رسائل القديس بولس الرسول 14035، ومن الرسائل الجامعة 870، ومن سفر الرؤيا 664 اقتباس.



فكيف بعد أن كُتبت الأناجيل كلها وانتشرت فى العالم كله، يستطيع أحد بعد ذلك أن يحرّف فيها؟!!


كيف يستطيع أن يُجمِّع كل هذه النسخ المنتشرة فى أنحاء العالم أجمع ليُحرِّف فيها؟!!



كيف يمكن تحريف الإنجيل؟!



لقد كانت عادة المسيحيين عند دفن موتاهم إنهم يضعون نسخة من الكتاب المقدس تحت رأس المتوفى.

وقد وجدوا فى حفريات نجع حمادى فى مصر فتاة قبطية وتحت رأسها نسخة من سفر المزامير بأكمله باللغة القبطية من القرون الأولى للمسيحية.


كيف يستطيع أحد بعد ذلك أن يجمع كل هذه النسخ المنتشرة فى أنحاء العالم ليحرّف فيها؟!



كما أنه يوجد بين الكنائس بعـض الخلافات منذ القرون الأولى للمسيحية،

فكـيف يمكن أن تتفق الكنائس على التـحريف مع وجود هذه الخــلافات.



إلى جانب وجود بعض الهراطقة الذين جادلوا ضد القديسين.

مثل الجدل الذى دار بين القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى وأريوس فى أوائل القرن الرابع الميلادى.

فأريوس كان ينكر ألوهية السيد المسيح، والقديس أثناسيوس كان يدافع عن ألوهية السيد المسيح.

ولم يحدث أن قال أريوس للقديس أثناسيوس إن الآيات التى قمت باستخدامها لإثبات ألوهية السيد المسيح ليس لها وجود فى الكتاب المقدس.

لكنه كان يحاول إثبات هرطقته بالتحوير فى تفسير الآيات أو باستخدام آيات أخرى يسئ هو فهمها وتفسيرها.

ولا زالت الآيات التى استخدمها أريوس موجودة فى العهد الجديد كما هى.



ومن المعروف أن المسيحية قامت ضدها هرطقات منذ القرن الأول الميلادى،

ولم يحدث إطلاقاً أن اليهود أو الوثنيين أو الهراطقة اتهموا المسيحيين بتحريف الكتاب المقدس.



إن المسيحيين قد استشهدوا من أجل دفاعهم عن الإنجيل، بمعنى أن ثمن هذا الدفاع غالياً.

فكيف يقوم شخص بتحريف حقيقة وفى نفس الوقت يضحى بحياته فى سبيلها وهى محرّفة؟!!

من جيل إلى جيل لم توجد ديانة فى العالم كله احتملت الاضطهاد وقدمت شهداء مثل المسيحية. منذ فجر المسيحية الأول وإلى ملء التاريخ.

متى حُِرّف الكتاب المقدس وأين هو الكتاب المقدس غير المحرف؟



يقول أرميا النبى "فقال الرب لى أحسنت الرؤية لأنى أنا ساهر على كلمتى لأجريها" (إر1: 12).

فهل الله لم يستطع أن يحفظ ولو نسخة واحدة من الكتاب المقدس؟!!


هناك نسخ من الكتب المقدسة موجودة فى المتاحف، بعضها أجزاء من الكتاب المقدس وبعضها كتب مقدسة كاملة تشمل العهدين القديم والجديد مثل النسخة الفاتيكانية، والنسخة السينائية، والنسخة السكندرية.



فالنسخة الفاتيكانية خطت سنة 328م بأمر الملك قسطنطين، وهى محفوظة الآن فى الفاتيكان وكتبت فى مصر، وتتضمن العهدين القديم والجديد باللغة اليونانية.


والنسخة السينائية خطت فى القرن الرابع الميلادى على رقوق مرهفة من أربعة أعمدة فى الصفحة الواحدة وقد عثر عليها العالِم تشندروف فى دير سانت كاترين عند سفح جبل سيناء وهى موجودة الآن فى المتحف البريطانى.


والنسخة السكندرية خطت فى القرن الخامس الميلادى، وظلت فى حفظ بطاركة الإسكندرية حتى 1828م حيث أهداها البطريرك لوكارس الكريدى (الملكانى) إلى ملك بريطانية شارل الأول وهى الآن محفوظة فى المتحف البريطانى فى إنجلترا.



إلى جانب أنه وُجدت قصاصات متناثرة من الأناجيل فى أماكن متعددة من العالم موجودة بالمتاحف،

ولم يحدث إطلاقاً أن وجدت قصاصة من صفحة من صفحات الإنجيل، ووُجدت مختلفة عن الأناجيل التى بين أيدينا الآن مهما كان عمرها، إن رجعت إلى القرن الأول الميلادى أو الثانى أو ما بعد ذلك.. لذلك لا يمكن أن نقبل إطلاقاً إدّعاء تحريف الكتاب المقدس.


اعتزاز شعب إسرائيل بالأسفار المقدسة:



العجيب أن شعب إسرائيل بالرغم من عداوته للسيد المسيح، لكن اعتزازه بالكتاب المقدس والأسفار المقدسة جعله لا يحذف النبوات التى تكلمت عن السيد المسيح فى الكتب المقدسة التى شملتها قوانينهم مثل نبوة إشعياء التى قال فيها:

"لكن أحزاننا حملها وأوجاعنا تحملها ونحن حسبناه مصاباً مضروباً من الله ومذلولاً وهو مجروح لأجل معاصينا مسحوق لأجل آثامنا تأديب سلامنا عليه وبحبره شفينا" (أش53: 4-5)

بالرغم من أن هذا الكلام هو كلام محرج جداً لليهود..

هذا يوضح لنا مدى حرص شعب إسرائيل على المحافظة على الأسفار بدون تحريف على الرغم من أن كلامها يحرجهم.



أيضاً فى قول الكتاب

"ثم قال الرب لى وإن وقف موسى وصموئيل أمامى لا تكون نفسى نحو هذا الشعب" (أر15: 1)، تجريحاً لشعب إسرائيل.

ولو أراد اليهود تحريف هذه الأسفار لكانوا قد حذفوا هذه العبارة مثلاً، ولكنهم لا يقدرون أن يحذفوا ولا حرف واحد ولا كلمة واحدة من أسفارهم.



وكما علمنا فإنه عندما ينسخ اليهود سفراً يحصون عدد الأحرف فى السطر، وعدد الأسطر فى الصفحة.. فكيف يحذفون كلمة كاملة إن كان من المحال أن يتغير عدد الأحرف.



إن كان اليهود يريدون تحريف الكتـاب المقـدس

لكانـوا قد حذفوا الاتهامات الواردة ضدهم، واللعنات الموجهة إليهم، هذا من ناحية، ومن ناحية أخرى كانوا يحذفون النبوات الواضحة الواردة عن السيد المسيح.



أما إن كان المسيحيون هم الذين حرّفوا الكتاب المقدس،

لما سكت اليهود إطلاقاً، لأن العهد القديم للكتاب المقدس هو كتابهم.



إن مجرد تفسير بولس الرسول بأن الختان كان رمـزاً للمعمودية، أهاج اليهود ضده، فنذر أربعون شخصاً أن لا يأكلوا إلا بعد قتله، لأنهم اعتبروه ناقضاً للناموس.

وكذلك السيد المسيح عندما شفى مرضى فى يوم السبت قام عليه اليهود وحُكم عليه بالموت. فإن كان من يغيرّ فى تفسير الشريعة فقط، وليس فى نصها، كان يُحكم عليه بالموت،

فماذا سوف يكون الموقف إذا قام أحد بتغيير النص؟!!


السيد المسيح لم يغير فى النص على الإطلاق، لكنه قال لليهود "السبت إنما جُعل لأجل الإنسان، لا الإنسان لأجل السبت، إذاً ابن الإنسان هو رب السبت أيضاً" (مر2: 27، 28). وسألهم "ألا يحل كل واحد منكم فى السبت ثوره أو حماره من المذود ويمضى ويسقيه، وهذه هى ابنة إبراهيم قد ربطها الشيطان ثمانى عشرة سنة، أما كان ينبغى أن تُحل من هذا الرباط فى يوم السبت"
(لو13: 15، 16).



كانت المسألة هى مجرد حوار حول التفسير فقط، لكن لم يحدث إطلاقاً صراع حول النص.

بل على العكس لقد شهد السيد المسيح للعهد القديم فى مواقف كثيرة كما أوضحنا سابقاً، فقد سألهم مثلاً "ماذا تظنون فى المسيح، ابن من هو؟ قالوا له ابن داود. قال لهم: فكيف يدعوه داود بالروح رباً قائلاً: قال الرب لربى اجلس عن يمينى حتى أضع أعداءك موطئاً لقدميك" (مت22: 42-45) شهد الرب أن ما قاله داود هو بالروح.

المخطوطات القديمة الموجودة لدينا:


بالإضافة إلى ذلك فإن لدينا بالفعل مخطوطات تحوى العهد الجديد بالكامل وترجع إلى القرن الثانى والثالث الميلاديين مثل المخطوطات الموجودة فى متحف بودمر بسويسرا وهى المعروفة دولياً ببردية 66 وتحوى أغلب إنجيل يوحنا وبردية 75 التى تحوى أغلب إنجيل لوقا وإنجيل يوحنا وهى تتفق تماماً مع النص الحالى.


كما أن مكتبة تشستر بيتى فى أيرلندا بها برديات لغالبية العهد الجديد ترجع إلى القرن الثانى والثالث الميلادى وتتفق مع ما بين أيدينا. وقد قمنا بشراء نسخاً مصورة من كل هذه المخطوطات وهى موجودة لدينا لمن يريد أن يتأكد.



كما أن لدينا بالفعل مخطوطات عبرية للعهد القديم ترجع إلى القرن الثانى قبل الميلاد، كانت قد اكتشفت بالقرب من البحر الميت فى وادى قمران، ونصها يتفق تماماً مع النص الحالى. تتضمن على سبيل المثال سفر إشعياء كاملاً.



ولدينا الثلث الأخير من سفر المزامير الذى وجد فى مغائر قمران،

ولكن الثلثين الآخرين تآكلوا بعوامل الزمن من القرن الثانى قبل الميلاد،

فلدينا من المزمور101 إلى المزمور 151 (ونلاحظ أن المزمور 151 والذى لا يوجد فى النص العبرى المتداول الآن موجود فى نصوص قمران العبرية وموجود فى الترجمة السبعينية)،

فكون أن ناسخ كتب الـ 150 مزمور وتوقف، هذا لا يعنى أن المزمور 151 غير موحى به، لأنه إن كان لدينا نسخة بها الـ151 مزمور وهى أقدم من التى بها الـ150 فقط، فهذا معناه أن هذا المزمور الأخير فُقد، فالذى نسخ هذه النسخة لم يجده. وهذا لا يعنى أن الكتاب ليس موحى به من الله.



ولدينا النص المازورى ومنه نسخة ليننجراد التى ترجع إلى القرن الحادى عشر الميلادى (1008م)

وهى عبارة عن العهد القديم بالكامل.


وأيضاً نسخة حلب التى ينقصها أسفار موسى الخمسة بسبب حادثة حريق وهى ترجع إلى القرن العاشر الميلادى (969م). ونص المخطوطتان العبريتان يتفق تماماً مع ما بأيدينا اليوم.



إن الكنيسة هى شاهدة للكتاب المقدس.. شاهدة لصحته.. شاهدة لعصمته،

والكتاب المقدس شاهد للكنيسة. فالكتاب المقدس هو جزء من التقليد الرسولى الذى استلمته الكنيسة وأيضاً هو حارس التقليد، لأنه هو الذى يحمى التقليد من أى شئ يندس فيه ويتعارض مع فكر الله ومشيئته. فالكتاب المقدس هو فى التقليد وهو أيضاً حارس للتقليد، وهو صاحب السلطة العليا عليه..



فالكنيسة تحرس الكتاب المقدس، والكـتاب يحرس الكنيسـة، والروح القدس هو الذى يقود هذا وتلك.

"لأنه لم تأتِ نبوة قط بمشيئة إنسان بل تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس" (2بط1: 21).


وكل الكنائس بجميع اللغات منذ القرون الأولى للمسيحية وعلى مر العصور وعلى اختلاف مذاهبها تقرأ الكتاب المقدس فى ليتورجياتها (صلواتها الطقسية)

فمتى تم التحريف وأين وكيف؟

متى وأين تم العبث فى أسفار العهد القديم وفى أسفار العهد الجديد؟!



نرجو من الدكتورة زينب أن تحدد لنا التواريخ التى تم فيها التحريف والأجزاء التى تم تحريفها أو العبث بها،

وأين هو النص الأصلى الذى بلا تحريف إن كانت لدينا من مختلف القرون والعصور مخطوطات باقية إلى يومنا هذا ومتفقة مع النص الذين بين أيدينا اليوم؟

إننا نتحدى من يدعون تحريف الكتاب المقدس إنهم يستطيع أن يثبتوا فى أى زمن وفى أى مكان وفى أية أجزاء تم هذا التحريف!!!


----------



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2009)

رابعاً: خاتمة إنجيل يوحنا

كتبت الأستاذة الدكتورة فى مقالها نفسه ما يلى:

"وهناك ملاحظة أقل أهمية فى إنجيل يوحنا:

فهو ينتهى فى المخطوطة بالإصحاح 21 عدد 24، أى إن مقولة العدد 25 غير موجودة،

ومجرد الاطلاع على صياغتها فى الأناجيل الحالية يدرك القارئ إلى أى مدى المبالغة هى الأساس فى الدعوة إلى هذه العقيدة،

ويقول العدد غير الوارد فى المخطوطة:

"وأشياء أخرى كثيرة صنعها يسوع إن كتبت واحدة واحدة فلست أظن أن العالم نفسه يسع الكتب المكتوبة. أمين.


كما أن النهاية الأصلية لهذا الإنجيل تكشف أن يوحنا المزعوم ليس كاتب هذا الإنجيل المعروف باسمه، بدليل قوله من كتبه: "هذا هو التلميذ الذى يشهد بهذا وكتب هذا ونعلم أن شهادته حق" (يوحنا 21: 24)."



معلومات واقعية حقيقية بخصوص المخطوطات عموماً:



أحياناً توجد نسخة لم يستطع الناسخ أن يكمل نسخها وتوفاه الله مثلاً، ولدينا فى الأديرة بعض المخطوطات الغير مكتملة لهذا السبب كأمثلة واقعية لذلك. أو مثلاً يبدأ راهب بنسخ أى كتاب ولا يتمكن من إكماله لرسامته أسقفاً أو لإنتقاله أو...



نقطة أخرى هى أن الصفحة (أو الصفحات) الأولى والأخيرة من كل مخطوطة تكون معرضة للتلف فأحياناً تفقد من نسخة معينة، ثم يأتى ناسخ آخر فينسخ من النسخة الناقصة.


نحن نؤمن بعصمة الوحى ولكننا لا نؤمن بعصمة النسخة فى أن ورقة منها تُفقد.



أحياناً بعض السطور تمسح لأى سبب من إحدى المخطوطات،

وفى مخطوطات أخرى نفس هذه السطور تكون واضحة...

فالمخطوطات ليست معصومة من أن تُمسح منها كلمة، كما أن المخطوطات ليست معصومة من أن تأكل العثة أجزاء من بعض صفحاتها فيصبح مفقوداً.. والبردية ليست معصومة من أن تتهتك.


فمثلاً لدينا أقدم نسخة من إنجيل يوحنا فى العالم وجدت فى دشنا وهى البردية المتعارف عليه دولياً باسم بردية 66 الموجودة فى متحف بودمر فى جنيف كما ذكرنا.

فى هذه المخطوطة نجد أنه ابتداء من الإصحاح الرابع عشر منها أن بعض الصفحات كاملة والبعض الآخر متآكل نتيجة للعوامل الزمنية، لكن إن قارنا الموجود من النص من أول صفحة إلى آخر صفحة نجد النص هو طبق الأصل مثل النص الذى بين أيدينا حتى وإن تآكلت بعض الصفحات أو بعض أجزاء من الصفحات. ليس هذا معناه أن الوحى كان خاطئاً، فالوحى معصوم ولكن الورق ليس معصوماً من التآكل.


الآيتين الأخيرتين من إنجيل يوحنا:


ما سبق كان فكرة عامة، أما بخصوص الآيتين الأخيرتين من إنجيل يوحنا فهما موجودتين فى النسخة السكندرية والنسخة الفاتيكانية التى تسبق النسخة السينائية.


علاوة على ذلك فإن أقوال آباء القرون الأولى تؤكد أن كاتب السفر هو يوحنا وتؤكد بوضوح وصراحة وجود الآيتين مكتوبتين بواسطة يوحنا الحبيب. فيؤكد ذلك القديس كيرلس الكبير البطريرك السكندرى فى تفسيره لإنجيل يوحنا
(Commentary on the Gospel of John 12.1)

والقديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم فى عظاته التفسيرية لإنجيل يوحنا
(Homilies on the Gospel of John 88.3)والمؤرخ يوسابيوس القيصرى فى "التاريخ الكنسى" (Ecclesiastical History 6.25.9-10).



هناك دليل ثالث هو أن الفقرات التى تقرأ فى الصلوات الليتورجية التى تستخدمها كنيستنا منذ القرون الأولى للمسيحية تتضمن الآيتين الآخيرتين من إنجيل يوحنا فى إنجيل قداس يوم 24 كيهك و4 طوبى، و29 أمشير، و16 برمودة، و16 بشنس، و16 أبيب، و1 نسئ. وفى بداية الإنجيل يقول الشماس "فصل من إنجيل معلمنا يوحنا البشير بركاته علينا آمين".


كما أن القديس يوحنا لم يذكر اسمه فى إنجيله ولا مرة واحدة لاتضاعه وهذه حقيقة يعلمها الكل. فمثلاً عند الصليب يقول "فلما رأى يسوع أمه والتلميذ الذى كان يحبه واقفاً"
(يو 19: 26).

وعند العشاء الأخير كتب "وكان متكئاً فى حضن يسوع واحد من تلاميذه كان يسوع يحبه" (يو 13: 23) والكل يعلم أن هذا التلميذ هو يوحنا حسب التقليد وتاريخ الكنيسة.

وعند القيامة كتب عن المجدلية

"فركضت وجاءت إلى سمعان بطرس وإلى التلميذ الآخر الذى كان يسوع يحبه" (يو 20: 2). ولذلك كتب أيضاً فى الآية الأخيرة "هذا هو التلميذ الذى يشهد بهذا وكتب هذا ونعلم أن شهادته حق" (يوحنا 21: 24).


فهذا يدل على بل يثبت أن الكاتب هو يوحنا نفسه وليس العكس لأن هذا هو أسلوبه فى كل الإنجيل الذى كتبه وليس فى هذه الآية فقط.


أما عبارة "نعلم أن شهادته حق" فتدل على مجمعية الكنيسة، بمعنى أن ما كتبه يوحنا تشهد له الكنيسة الجامعة.


أما بخصوص ادعاء الكاتبة من أن هناك مبالغة فى الآية التالية:



"وأشياء أخرى كثيرة صنعها يسوع إن كتبت واحدة واحدة فلست أظن أن العالم نفسه يسع الكتب المكتوبة. أمين"



فيقول القديس كيرلس الكبير بطريرك الأسكندرية عمود الدين فى تفسيره لهذه الآية فى كتابه "شرح إنجيل يوحنا":



أن القديس يوحنا أراد بهذه الآية أن يطلب من القارئ ألا يلوم كاتب هذا الإنجيل لسبب أنه لم يسجل باقى الأشياء التى صنعها يسوع لأن هذه الأشياء التى صنعها إن كتبت كلها واحدة فواحدة بدون أى حذف سوف يكون عدد هذه الكتب فوق القياس وسيمتلئ العالم بها...

لقد عمل المخلص آلاف المعجزات فاضطر كتّاب الأناجيل إلى ذكر ما هو أكثر بروزاً كما سجلوا ما استطاع قلبهم أن يؤكده فى الإيمان عديم الفساد وما يخص تقديم التعليمات الخاصة بالآداب والعقيدة.



بمعنى أن ما كتب لم يكن على سبيل الحصر..



أما غريغوريوس النيصى ففى شرحه لهذه الآية فى كتابه "الرد على إفنوميوس الكتاب الثانى" يقول إن يوحنا الإنجيلى لم يقصد بهذه العبارة معجزات الشفاء لأنه قد تم رصدها كلها إن كانت أسماء الذين صنعت لهم المعجزات لم تذكر كلها.


لكن الإنجيلى حينما كتب أن الأموات قاموا والعمى أبصروا والصم سمعوا والعرج مشوا وأن الرب شفى كل أنواع الأمراض فهو بذلك لم يترك أى معجزة دون رصد لكنه ذكرها كلها فى هذه العبارات العامة.


إلا أن الإنجيلى بحكمته العميقة يقصد بهذه العبارة أننا نعرف سمو ابن الله ليس بالمعجزات وحدها التى صنعها بالجسد، لأن هذه قليلة إذا قورنت بعظمة أعماله الأخرى... فحيث أن الله صنع كل الأشياء بحكمته وحكمته ليس لها حدود.. فالعالم المقيد بحدود لا يمكن أن يسع بداخله حكمة الله غير المتناهية والمطلقة.



فإن كان العالم كله أصغر من أن يسع تعليم أعمال الله فما عدد العوالم التى تستطيع أن تسع مجرد وصف ربها كلها؟ لأنه ربما لا ينكر حتى بألسنة الملحدين أن صانع كل الأشياء المخلوقة بإرادته هو أعظم منها كلها. فإن كانت الخليقة كلها لا يمكن أن تسع ما يقال بخصوصها -لأن هذا حسب شرحنا هو ما يريد الإنجيلى أن يثبته- فكيف تحوى ضحالة الإنسان كل ما يمكن أن يقال عن رب الخليقة. (Ancient Christian Commentary on ******ure – New Testament IVb p. 397-398)

:download:


----------



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2009)

خامساً: قيامة السيد المسيح ونهاية إنجيل مرقس وإنجيل متى

"ومن أهم ما تكشف عنه هذه الآيات الغائبة عن هذا السيناوى، أن نهاية إنجيل مرقس كانت تقف عند العدد 8 من الإصحاح 16 التى تقول: "فخرجن سريعاً وهربن من القبر لأن الرعدة والحيرة أخذتاهن ولم يقلن لأحد شيئاً لأنهن كن خائفات"!! وهذا يعنى أنهن لم يبلغن عن وجود القبر خاوياً، وبالتالى فما من أحد قد علم بأن يسوع قد صحا من الموت أو أنه قد بُعث حياً كما تزعم المؤسسة الكنسية، فوفقاً لما يقوله الإنجيل فى هذه المخطوطة التى ترجع لأواخر القرن الرابع، "لم يقلن لأحد شيئاً لأنهن كن خائفات".

"ومن الواضح أن الأعداد من 9-20 التى تمثل النهاية الحالية لإنجيل مرقس قد أضيفت لاحقاً لتتمشى مع الإضافة التى تمت لإنجيل متى وما بها من فرية ان يسوع قال : "اذهبوا وكرزوا كل الأمم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس "

الغريب أن الأستاذة الدكتورة أقحمت نفسها فى أمور هى لا تعرف عنها شئ. فالسيد المسيح بعد قيامته ظهر أكثر من مرة للنسوة اللائى ذهبن إلى القبر فهى عدة ظهورات وعدة مواقف (انظر مت 28: 1، 8، لو 24: 1-10، يو 20: 1- 18)، فإنجيل لوقا يقول عن النسوة اللاتى ذهبن إلى القبر: "ورجعن من القبر وأخبرن الأحد عشر وجميع الباقين بهذا كله" (لو24: 9) وهذه ليست إختلافات بين البشائر بل هذا حدث أو موقف وهذا آخر. كما ظهر المسيح القائم من الأموات فى نفس يوم القيامة لتلميذى عمواس (لو 24: 13-32). وفى مساء نفس اليوم ظهر لكل تلاميذه وهم مجتمعون فى العلية والأبواب مغلقة (يو 20: 19-29). علاوة على ذلك فقد ظهر السيد المسيح بعد قيامته لأكثر من خمسمائة شخص كان أغلبهم لا زالوا على قيد الحياة وقت كتابة الحدث فى العهد الجديد (انظر 1 كو 15: 6) ولو لم تكن هذه حقيقة لاعترضوا عليها.

إن قيامة السيد المسيح من الأموات هى سر وقوة المسيحية ولا يختلف عليها مسيحى، كما لا ينكرها التاريخ، ويذكرها حتى مؤرخو اليهود مثل يوسيفوس. ولأن الاعتراف بالقيامة هو من أساسيات الإيمان يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول "لأنك إن اعترفت بفمك بالرب يسوع وآمنت بقلبك أن الله أقامه من الأموات خلصت" (رو 10: 9). ويقول أيضاً "وإن لم يكن المسيح قد قام فباطل إيمانكم أنتم بعد فى خطاياكم" (1كو 15: 17).

ومن أهمية القيامة أنه بعد خيانة يهوذا أراد التلاميذ اختيار أخر عوضاً عنه وكان الشرط هو أن يكون شاهداً بالقيامة، فقال معلمنا بطرس "فينبغى أن الرجال الذين اجتمعوا معنا كل الزمان الذى فيه دخل إلينا الرب يسوع وخرج منذ معمودية يوحنا إلى اليوم الذى ارتفع فيه عنا يصير واحد منهم شاهداً معنا بقيامته" (اع 1: 21-22). فالشهادة بالقيامة كانت هى كرازة الآباء الرسل وعليها قدموا حياتهم بل ودماءهم.

وقال معلمنا بطرس لليهود فى يوم الخمسين عن يسوع "هذا أخذتموه مسلماً بمشورة الله المحتومة وعلمه السابق وبأيدى أثمة صلبتموه وقتلتموه الذى أقامه الله ناقضاً أوجاع الموت إذ لم يكن ممكناً أن يمسك منه. لأن داود يقول فيه كنت أرى الرب أمامى فى كل حين أنه عن يمينى لكى لا أتزعزع. لذلك سر قلبى وتهلل لسانى حتى جسدى أيضاً سيسكن على رجاء. لأنك لا تترك نفسى فى الهاوية ولا تدع قدوسك يرى فساداً" (اع 2: 23-27). فالقيامة من الأموات كانت موضوع كرازة الرسل كما كانت تتميماً لنبوات العهد القديم.

يقول معلمنا بطرس الرسول "يسوع هذا أقامه الله ونحن جميعاً شهود لذلك" (أع 2: 32). وقال أيضاً عن يسوع "هذا أقامه الله فى اليوم الثالث وأعطى أن يصير ظاهراً" (أع 10: 40).
ويقول معلمنا بولس الرسول: "وتعين ابن الله بقوة من جهة روح القداسة بالقيامة من الأموات يسوع المسيح ربنا" (رو 1: 4). ويقول "وإن كان روح الذى أقام يسوع من الأموات ساكناً فيكم فالذى أقام المسيح من الأموات سيحيى أجسادكم المائتة أيضاً بروحه الساكن فيكن" (رو 8: 11).

قال القديس بولس الرسول "فلا تخجل بشهادة ربنا ولا بى أنا أسيره بل اشترك فى احتمال المشقات لأجل الإنجيل بحسب قوة الله الذى خلصنا ودعانا دعوة مقدسة لا بمقتضى أعمالنا بل بمقتضى القصد والنعمة التى أعطيت لنا فى المسيح يسوع قبل الأزمنة الأزلية وإنما أظهرت الآن بظهور مخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى أبطل الموت وأنار الحياة والخلود بواسطة الإنجيل" (2تى1: 8-10).

فكما أن السيد المسيح قد داس الموت بالموت، وانتصر عليه وقام من بين الأموات. فقد أرسل تلاميذه إلى العالم لكى يبشروا بالقيامة. وهذا هو سر قوة المسيحية لذلك يـقول "الذى أبطل الموت وأنار الحياة والخلود بواسطة الإنجيل". ويقول معلمنا بولس الرسول "الذى جُعِلت أنا له كارزاً ورسولاً ومعلماً للأمم. لهذا السبب أحتمل هذه الأمور أيضاً لكننى لست أخجل لأننى عالم بمن آمنت وموقن أنه قادر أن يحفظ وديعتى إلى ذلك اليوم" (2تى1: 11-12). فهو يقول إذا وضعت فى السجن لا أخجل لأننى عالم بمن آمنت.

أما عن ذكر القيامة من الأموات فى إنجيل معلمنا مرقس بالتحديد فلم يقتصر على الإصحاح الأخير بل ذكر فى أصحاح 8 قوله "وابتدأ يعلمهم أن ابن الإنسان ينبغى أن يتألم كثيراً ويرفض من الشيوخ ورؤساء الكهنة والكتبة ويقتل وبعد ثلاثة أيام يقوم" (مر 8: 31).

علاوة على ذلك، فإنه وإن كانت هذه الآيات لم ترد فى النسخة السينائية إلا أنها وردت فى السكندرية وغيرها، كما وردت فى أقوال آباء القرون الأولى.

من أمثلة الآباء الذين وردت هذه الآيات فى كتاباتهم بل أكدوا أن كاتبها هو مار مرقس الرسول كان القديس إيرينيؤس الذى تنيح عام 202 بمعنى أن كتاباته كانت فى القرن الثانى وهو تاريخ أقدم من أى نسخة مخطوطة لإنجيل مرقس باقية. كتب القديس إيرينيئوس فى كتابه ضد الهراطقة المنشور فى مجموعة مينيى "باترولوجيا جريكا Graeca"Patrologia وترجم إلى الإنجليزية فىAnte-Nicene Fathers المجلد رقم1، صفحة 426. مقتبساً بصراحة ووضوح الآية رقم 19 من الإصحاح 16 لإنجيل مرقس كما سنورد فى السطور التالية.


واقتبس كتاب Ancient Christian Commentary on ******ure (التفاسير المسيحية القديمة عن الأسفار المقدسة – العهد الجديد - المجلد الثانى) هذا القول للقديس إيرينيئوس على صفحة 253:
[As he finishes his Gospel, Mark concludes: "So then the Lord Jesus after, he had spoken to them, was taken up into heaven, and sat on the right hand of God"

وترجمته: [بينما هو ينهى إنجيله، وضع مرقس الخاتمة: "ثمَّ إِنَّ الرَّبَّ بَعْدَمَا كَلَّمَهُمُ ارْتَفَعَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَجَلَسَ عَنْ يَمِينِ اللَّهِ" (مر16: 19)]

وما اقتبسه القديس إيرينيئوس هنا هو مطابق حرفياً للآية السادسة عشر من الأصحاح التاسع عشر لإنجيل مرقس كما هو موجود فى نسخ الكتاب المقدس الحالية، والتى يدّعون إنها غير موجودة ضمن الجزء الذى يدعون عدم وجوده وهو من الآية 9 إلى الآية 20 من الأصحاح السادس عشر لإنجيل مرقس.
وفى الهامش أسفل الصفحة يعلق مؤلف الكتاب السابق قائلاً:
[This passage, often thought of be a later addition to Mark, was regarded by Ireneaus as the received Markan text in the late second century.]

[هذه الفقرة والتى يظنها الكثيرون إنها إضافة لإنجيل مرقس، اعتبرها إيرينيؤس من النص الذى تستلمه الكنيسة وتعترف به فى أواخر القرن الثانى الميلادى]


أى أن ناشر الكتاب يقول ما معناه أن الكثيرون كانوا يظنون أن هذا الجزء قد أضيف إلى إنجيل مرقس ولكن القديس إيرينيؤس بهذه العبارة يعتبر أن هذا هو النص المعترف به لإنجيل مرقس فى أواخر القرن الثانى الميلادى.

ولم يكتفِ القديس إيرينيؤس بذلك ولكن أكمل وقال:

[The ascension confirms what had been spoken by the prophets: “The Lord said to my Lord, Sit thou on my right hand, until I make thy does thy footstool.” Thus God who was announced by the prophets is truly one and the same as God who is celebrated in the true gospel, whom we Christians worship and love with the whole heart as the maker of heaven and earth, and of all things within it. Against Heresies 3.10.5.]

]إن صعود السيد المسيح يؤكد ما قيل بالأنبياء: "قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئاً لِقَدَمَيْكَ" [
والقديس مرقس هو الوحيد فى الأربعة أناجيل الذى ذكر: "وَجَلَسَ عَنْ يَمِينِ اللَّهِ" (مر16 : 19)

[Thus God who was announced by the prophets is truly one and the same as God who is celebrated in the true gospel]
[إذاً فالله الذى أُعلن بواسطة الأنبياء هو حقيقةً الإله الواحد وهو نفسه الإله المحتفل به فى الإنجيل الحقيقى]

[whom we Christians worship and love with the whole heart as the maker of heaven and earth, and of all things within it]
[الإله الذى نحن المسيحيون نعبده ونحبه بكل قلبنا كخالق السماوات والأرض وكل ما فيها]

ونشر هذا الكلام نفسه فى كتاب باسم The Orthodox New Testament المجلد الأول صفحة 209. إننا نرد بالوثائق ولا نقول مجرد كلام عاطفى، لكى نقارع الحجة بالحجة.

هكذا يؤكد القول السابق للقديس إيرينيئوس أن الأصحاح الأخير من إنجيل مرقس كان معروفاً بأنه ضمن إنجيل مرقس فى القرن الأول والثانى. وهذا الجزء ليس فقط به ذكر حدث القيامة إنما أيضاً الصعود وهذا يدحض قول الأستاذة الدكتورة التالى من جذوره:

"كما لا تذكر المخطوطة شيئاً عن صعود المسيح إلى السماء، وبغياب هذا الدليل الذى يعد من أسس الإيمان المسيحى ندرك إلى أى مدى تم نسج هذه الأناجيل وهذه العقيدة على مر العصور".

كما أن حدث الصعود قد ذكر بمنتهى الوضوح فى سفر الأعمال الذى كتبه القديس لوقا الرسول: "الذى أراهم أيضاً نفسه حياً ببراهين كثيرة بعد ما تألم وهو يظهر لهم أربعين يوماً ويتكلم عن الأمور المختصة بملكوت الله... ولما قال هذا ارتفع وهم ينظرون وأخذته سحابة عن أعينهم. وفيما كانوا يشخصون إلى السماء وهو منطلق إذا رجلان قد وقفا بهم بلباس أبيض وقالا أيها الرجال الجليليون ما بالكم واقفين تنظرون إلى السماء إن يسوع هذا الذى ارتفع عنكم إلى السماء سيأتى هكذا كما رأيتموه منطلقاً إلى السماء" (انظر اع 1: 3، -11).

وأيضاً يذكر سفر الأعمال على لسان الشهيد اسطفانوس: "ها أنا انظر السموات مفتوحة وابن الإنسان قائماً عن يمين الله" (اع 7: 56). وسفر الأعمال، وبالتحديد هذه الفقرات، موجودة فى النسخة السينائية التى نمتلك صورة منها.

كما ورد كلام عن الصعود فى رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل أفسس وهى أيضاً موجودة بالنسخة السينائية "الذى عمله فى المسيح إذ أقامه من الأموات وأجلسه عن يمينه فى السماويات" (أف 1: 20)... فالصعود حقيقة تكررت كثيراً مثلها مثل القيامة.

أما بخصوص إنجيل متى والآية التى تقول "فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس" (مت 28: 19) فقد وجدت بالنسخة الفاتيكانية والنسخة السينائية والنسخة السكندرية فمتى أضيفت هذه العبارة فى رأى الأستاذة الدكتورة وهذه النسخ كلها سابقة لمجمع القسطنطينية 381م الذى تدعى هذه الدكتورة دون أى سند أنه ألّف الثالوث وفرضه على الأتباع؟!





 :download:


----------



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2009)

سادساً: عقيدة الثالوث

تقول الأستاذة الدكتورة فى مقالها المثير:

"فالثالوث لم يتم تأليفه وفرضه على الأتباع إلا فى مجمع القسطنطينية عام 381".

إن الإيمان بثلاثة أقانيم للإله الواحد هو من أساسيات المسيحية وقد ورد ذكر كل أقنوم من أقانيم الثالوث فى العهد القديم وأيضاً فى العهد الجديد بكل وضوح وفى أكثر من موضع. ومن يفهم الكتاب المقدس أو على الأقل من هو على دراية به يعلم ذلك تماماً. كما جاء ذكر الثالوث فى أقوال آباء الثلاثة قرون الأولى للمسيحية، ولم تكن البداية فى مجمع القسطنطينية 381م كما يدّعى البعض بافتراء فى هذه الأيام، ويصدقون أنفسهم. بل إن قانون الإيمان النيقاوى كانت بدايته "نؤمن بإله واحد الله الآب ضابط الكل... وابن واحد يسوع المسيح ابن الله الوحيد المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور... نعم نؤمن بالروح القدس" أى أن به اعتراف بالثلاثة أقانيم.

بعض الآيات التى ذكرت أقانيم الثالوث معاً على سبيل المثال وليس على سبيل الحصر:

يقول معلمنا متى: "عمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس" (مت 28: 19)
وكتب يوحنا الحبيب أن "الذين يشهدون فى السماء هم ثلاثة الآب والكلمة والروح القدس وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد" (1يو 5: 7).
وقال معلمنا بولس الرسول فى رسالة العبرانيين عن الابن "المسيح... الذى بروح أزلى قدم نفسه لله بلا عيب" (عب 9: 14).

وقال أيضاً فى رسالته إلى أهل رومية: "وإن كان روح الذى أقام يسوع من الأموات ساكناً فيكم فالذى أقام المسيح من الأموات سيحيى أجسادكم المائتة" (رو 8: 11).

وعند نهر الأردن كان الابن فى الماء والروح القدس على هيئة حمامة مستقراً على رأسه وصوت الآب من السماء قائلاً "هذا هو ابنى الحبيب الذى به سررت" (انظر مت3: 13-17، لو 3: 21-22). لذلك تحتفل الكنيسة بهذا اليوم كعيد سيدى ويسمى فى كل الكنائس التقليدية بعيد الظهور الإلهى.

ومنذ القرن الأول الميلادى والمعمودية تتم على اسم الثالوث، ونصوص الاعتراف بالإيمان التى كانت تسبق المعمودية وكانت مستخدمة منذ القرن الأول معروفة إلى الآن وبها اعتراف بالثالوث وألوهية السيد المسيح.


أما بخصوص أقوال آباء القرون الأولى:

فقد تكلم القديس إغناطيوس الأنطاكى (الثيئوفوروس) وهو أول بطريرك لأنطاكيا (70-107م) بعد عصر الرسل عن الثالوث فى فقرتين وفى إحداهما يجعل الترتيب هو: الابن والآب والروح القدس (Epistle of Ignatius to the Magnesians, chapter 13).

أما الشهيد ثيئوفيلس الأنطاكى (171م) فقد استخدم تعبير الثالوث فى كتاباته فقال بالنص "الله وكلمته وحكمته" (Theophilus to Autolycus, book 2 chapter 15).

أما القديس كبريانوس فى القرن الثالث فقد اقتبس قول رسالة القديس يوحنا الأولى أن الذين يشهدون فى السماء هم ثلاثة فقال "قال الرب "أنا والآب واحد" وأيضاً كتب عن الآب والابن والروح القدس أن "الثلاثة هم واحد" (The Treatises of Cyrian sec.6).

أما القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى فقد تكلم بإسهاب عن عقيدة الثالوث والعلاقة بين الأقانيم فضمن ما قال شرح ما يلى:
"يجب علينا ألا نتصور وجود ثلاثة جواهر منفصلة عن بعضها البعض فى الله -كما ينتج عن الطبيعة البشرية بالنسبة للبشر- لئلا نصير كالوثنيين الذين يملكون عديداً من الآلهة. ولكن كما أن النهر الخارج من الينبوع لا ينفصل عنه، وبالرغم من ذلك فإن هناك بالفعل شيئين مرئيين واسمين. لأن الآب ليس هو الابن، كما أن الابن ليس هو الآب، فالآب هو أب الابن، والابن هو ابن الآب. وكما أن الينبوع ليس هو النهر، والنهر ليس هو الينبوع، ولكن لكليهما نفس الماء الواحد الذى يسرى فى مجرى من الينبوع إلى النهر، وهكذا فإن لاهوت الآب ينتقل فى الابن بلا تدفق أو انقسام. لأن السيد المسيح يقول "خرجت من الآب" وأتيتُ من عند الآب. ولكنه دائماً أبداً مع الآب، وهو فى حضن الآب. وحضن الآب لا يَخْلُ أبداً من الابن بحسب ألوهيته". (Expositio Fidei -Statement of Faith)


سابعاً: مجمع نيقية ولاهوت المسيح والأسفار القانونية
ورد فى نفس المقال الذى نحن بصدده ما يلى:

"وحتى القرن الرابع لم تكن المؤسسة الكنسية قد استقرت بعد على اختيار الأناجيل التى ستحتفظ بها، من بين عشرات الأناجيل المتداولة، لذلك تم إنعقاد مجمع نيقية الأول عام 325، لتحديد هذا الاختيار وترسيخ عقيدة الإيمان بعد تعديلها لتأليه يسوع عليه السلام"

أولاً مجمع نيقية لم يجتمع لتحديد الأسفار القانونية ولم يحدث أنه حدد الأسفار القانونية لكنه اجتمع للرد على بدعة أريوس الذى تم حرمه فى هذا المجمع وكتب نص قانون الإيمان حتى "نعم نؤمن بالروح القدس..."

تقوم المسيحية على عقيدة أن المسيح هو ابن الله الذى له نفس جوهره. والكتاب المقدس فيه آيات لا حصر لها تدل على ألوهية السيد المسيح فيقول معلمنا يوحنا فى بدء إنجيله: "فى البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله... كل شئ به كان وبغيره لم يكن شئ مما كان" (يو 1: 1، 3). ويقول "قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن" (يو 8: 58). ويقول معلمنا بولس الرسول: "المسيح.. الكائن على الكل إلهاً مباركاً إلى الأبد آمين" (رو 9: 5). وفى رسالة العبرانيين يقول: "وعن الملائكة يقول الصانع ملائكته أرواحاً وخدامه لهيب نار وأما عن الابن كرسيك يا الله إلى دهر الدهور" (عب 1: 7-8). ويقول أيضاً "عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر فى الجسد تبرر فى الروح ترأى لملائكة كرز به بين الأمم أومن به فى العالم رفع فى المجد" (1تى 3: 16). ويقول أيضاً "حسب المسيح فإنه فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسدياً" (كو 2: 8-9). "لكن لنا إله واحد الآب الذى منه جميع الأشياء ونحن له ورب واحد يسوع المسيح الذى به جميع الأشياء ونحن به" (1كو 8: 6-7).

كما أن هناك الكثير من الآيات التى تدل على مساواته للآب فى الجوهر، فيقول السيد المسيح فى إنجيل القديس يوحنا "أنا والآب واحد" (يو 10: 30) "أنا فى الآب والآب فى" (يو 14: 10) ويقول "من رأنى فقد رأى الآب" (يو 14: 9). وفى مناجاته للآب يقول "كل ما هو لى فهو لك وكل ما هو لك فهو لى" (يو 17: 10).

ويقول قانون الإيمان المسيحى الذى وضع فى مجمع نيقية المسكونى الأول 325م "نؤمن برب واحد يسوع المسيح ابن الله الوحيد المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور. نور من نور إله حق من إله حق. مولود غير مخلوق مساوى للآب فى الجوهر الذى به كان كل شئ"

يقول إكليمندس السكندرى (195م) "إن الكلمة أى ابن الله هو واحد مع الآب بالمساواة فى الجوهر فهو أزلى وغير مخلوق" (2.2574).

وكتب القديس أثناسيوس فى المقالة الأولى ضد الأريوسيين:
"إن كان يقال عن الله أنه ينبوع حكمة وحياة كما جاء فى سفر أرميا "تركونى أنا ينبوع الماء الحى" (أر2: 13) وأيضاً "أن عرش المجد ذو المكانة الرفيعة هو موضع مقدسنا أيها الرب رجاء إسرائيل كل الذين يتركونك يخزون والمتمردون عليك فى تراب الأرض يكتبون لأنهم تركوا الرب ينبوع الحياة" (أر17: 12، 13). وقد كتب فى باروخ أنكم قد هجرتم ينبوع الحكمة (باروخ3: 12) وهذا يتضمن أن الحياة والحكمة لم يكونا غريبين عن جوهر الينبوع بل هما خاصة له (خواص له)، ولم يكونا أبداً غير موجودتين، بل كانا دائماً موجودين. والآن فإن الابن هو كل هذه الأشياء وهو الذى يقول "أنا هو الحياة" (يو14: 6) وأيضاً "أنا الحكمة ساكن الفطنة" (أم8: 12) كيف إذاً لا يكون كافراً من يقول "كان وقت ما عندما لم يكن الابن فيه موجوداً لأن هذا مثل الذى يقول تماماً كان هناك وقت كان فيه الينبوع جافاً خالياً من الحياة والحكمة. ولكن مثل هذا الينبوع لا يكون ينبوعاً، لأن الذى لا يلد من ذاته (أى من نبعه الخاص) لا يكون ينبوعاً}. (المقالة الأولى ضد الأريوسية ف6 : 19)

كما كتب فى الرسالة إلى أدلفوس فقرة 3:

"نحن لا نعبد مخلوقاً. ليبعد هذا التفكير، لأن مثل هذا الخطأ يخص الوثنيين والأريوسيين. ولكننا نعبد رب الخليقة، المتجسد، كلمة الله. لأنه وإن كان الجسد أيضاً فى ذاته هو جزء من العالم المخلوق، إلا أنه صار جسد الله. لهذا نحن لا نقسم الجسد عن الكلمة، لنعبده فى ذاته، كما أننا عندما نرغب فى عبادة الكلمة نحن لا نفرده (نعزله) بعيداً عن الجسد، ولكن كما ذكرنا سابقاً، أننا فى معرفتنا، أن "الكلمة صار جسداً" نحن ندركه أنه الله أيضاً، بعدما صار جسداً. وبالتالى من هو فاقد الشعور هذا الذى يقول لله: "أترك الجسد حتى أستطيع أن أعبدك" أو غير التقى لينضم إلى اليهود فاقدى الشعور فى قولهم، بخصوص الجسد، "فإنك وأنت إنسان تجعل نفسك إلهاً؟" أما الأبرص فلم يكن من هذا النوع لأنه سجد لله فى الجسد، وأدرك أنه كان الله قائلاً: "يا سيد إن أردت تقدر أن تطهرنى".

:download:


----------



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2009)

ثامناً: رسالة برنابا وإنجيل برنابا

"وأهم ما تكشف عنه مخطوطة سيناء هذه أن العهد الجديد كان يتضمن كتباً أو أسفاراً لم تعد توجد فى العهد الجديد الحالى ومنها خاصة وجود إنجيل برنابا كاملاً وإنجيل الراعى هيرماس، اللذان تم إستبعادهما بعد ذلك."

تلحق بالنسخة السينائية رسالة برنابا وليس إنجيل برنابا والفرق كبير بينهما.

ويؤسفنا أن ما كتبته الأستاذة الدكتورة زينب يدل على أنها تجهل هذا الموضوع تماماً، وهو موضوع كبير.. إن نص رسالة برنابا بالكامل موجود بمجموعة آباء ما قبل نيقية Ante-Nicene Fathers كما ترجمها العالم ليتفوت أيضاً إلى الإنجليزية. وبرنابا صاحب هذه الرسالة هو إما برنابا المذكور فى سفر الأعمال أو أحد الآباء الرسوليين بنفس الاسم. وقد كتبت هذه الرسالة فى نهاية القرن الأول أو بداية الثانى الميلادى وذكرها إكليمندس السكندرى (القرن الثانى الميلادى) فى كتاباته وأيضاً ذكرها كل من أوريجانوس ويوسابيوس (القرن الثالث الميلادى).
وحتى رسالة برنابا لا تعّد من أسفار العهد الجديد إنما هى مجرد كتاب كُتب فى نهاية القرن الأول أو بداية الثانى وكذلك كتاب الراعى لهرماس. هذه الكتب كانت ضمن كتب تعتبر تعليمية ولكنها ليست من أسفار العهد الجديد. وقد ألحق الكتابان بالنسخة السينائية ربما لسبب ظروف النسخ وصعوبة اقتناء المخطوطات فى ذلك الزمان، وصعوبة عمل مخطوطة مستقلة لكل كتاب. وفى رسالة القديس أثناسيوس بابا الأسكندرية العشرون (326م- 373م) الفصحية وهى الرسالة رقم 39 وبسبب ظهور كتب الأبوكريفا حدد القديس أثناسيوس الأسفار القانونية للعهد القديم والعهد الجديد وبالطبع لم يتضمن رسالة برنابا ولا كتاب الراعى لهرماس.


أما بخصوص إنجيل برنابا فهو كتاب يرفضه المسلمون (وأظن الدكتورة زينب تجهل هذا أيضاً) كما يرفضه المسيحيون.
تقول كاتبة المقال الذى نحن بصدده ما يلى:

"تم انعقاد مجمع نيقية الأول عام 325م، لتحديد هذا الاختيار وترسيخ عقيدة الإيمان بعد تعديلها... واستبعاد إنجيل برنابا بعد ذلك من العهد الجديد الحالى لا يرجع إلى أنه يتهم اليهود بقتل المسيح كما قيل.. وإنما استبعد برنابا لأنه يشير صراحة إلى مجئ سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام- وهذه قضية أخرى"

لا توجد أى علاقة بالمرة بين إنجيل برنابا ومجمع نيقية المسكونى الأول 325م لأن إنجيل برنابا المزعوم كتب فى القرن الرابع عشر أو الخامس عشر كما سنرى فيما بعد!!
والكتاب الذى يُدعى "إنجيل برنابا" هو كتاب كُتب أصلاً باللغة الأسبانية، وقد حصلنا على نسخة عربية منه وهى منشورة بواسطة دار الأمل فى أربد بالأردن وغيرها. والدكتور خليل سعاده هو الذى قام بترجمته من اللغة الإنجليزية إلى اللغة العربية وذلك فى سنة 1908م .

هذا الكتاب كتبه راهب فى أسبانيا إسمه "فراو مارينو"، هذا الراهب كان يهودياً ثم تنصر، ثم بعد ذلك أشهر إسلامه. أما المحتوى فيدل على أنه ليس إنجيلاً على الإطلاق، حتى أن المترجم نفسه الذى ترجم هذا الكتاب إلى العربية قال أنه لا يمكن أن يكون إنجيلاً، فى رأيه.


بعض آراء لعلماء ومشاهير بخصوص هذا الكتاب:
1- الدكتور خليل سعاده مترجم هذا الكتاب إلى العربية فى المقدمة فى صفحة 22 يقول:

[غير أن القول بأن هذا الإنجيل عربى الأصل لا يترتب عليه أن يكون كاتبه عربى الأصل بل الذى أذهب إليه أن الكاتب يهودى أندلسى إعتنق الدين الإسلامى بعد تنصره وإطلاعه على إنجيل النصارى وعندى أن هذا الحل هو أقرب إلى الصواب من غيره لأنك إذا أعملت النظر فى هذا الإنجيل وجدت لكاتبه إلماماً عجيباً بأسفار العهد القديم لا تكاد تجد له مثيلاً بين طوائف النصارى إلا فى أفراد قليلين من الأخصائيين، الذين جعلوا حياتهم وقفاً على الدين كالمفسرين حتى أنه ليندر أن يكون بين هؤلاء أيضاً من له إلمام بالتوراة يقرب من إلمام كاتب إنجيل برنابا. والمعروف أن كثيرين من يهود الأندلس كانوا يتضلعون من العربية. ولقد نبغ بينهم من كان له فى الأدب والشعر القدح المعلى فيكون مثلهم فى الإطلاع على القرآن والأحاديث النبوية مثل العرب أنفسهم.
ومما يؤيد هذا المذهب ما ورد فى هذا الإنجيل عن وجوب الختان والكلام الجارح الذى جاء فيه من أن الكلاب أفضل من الغلف (أى غير المختونين) فإن هذا القول لا يصدر من نصرانى الأصل. وأنت إذا تفقدت تاريخ العرب بعد فتح الأندلس وجدت أنهم لم يتعرضوا بادئ ذى بدء لأديان الآخرين فى شئ على الإطلاق فكان ذلك من جملة البواعث التى حدت بأهالى الأندلس إلى الرضوخ لسطوة المسلمين وسيطرتهم، وثابروا على هذه الخطة فى جميع الأمور الدينية إلا فى شئٍ واحد وهو الختان. إذ جاء زمن أكرهوا فيه الأهالى عليه وأصدروا أمراً يقضى على النصارى بإتباع سنة الختان على حد ما كان يجرى عليه المسلمون واليهود. فكان هذا من جملة البواعث التى دعت النصارى الى الإنتفاض عليهم.
أما يهود الأندلس فإنهم كانوا يدخلون فى الإسلام أفواجاً وليس ذلك فقط بل كانت لهم يد كبيرة فى إدخال المسلمين أسبانيا ورسوخ قدمهم فيها ذلك العهد الطويل.]


نحن لا يعنينا فى هذا الصدد كل التفاصيل السياسية والأمور الخاصة بالأندلس وغيرها، ولكن ما يعنينا هو أن المترجم نفسه الذى عاش مع الكتاب وترجمه إلى اللغة العربية كان رأيه هو أن هذا الكتاب كُتب فى أسبانيا فى زمن وجود العرب فى الأندلس. ومن المعروف أن هذا الأمر لم يحدث فى القرون الأولى للمسيحية بل فى القرون الوسطى، حوالى القرن الرابع عشر أو القرن الخامس عشر وليس قبل ذلك.

نتعرض الآن لأقوال بعض الشخصيات الهامة من الأدباء العرب والمسلمين، ماذا قالوا:

2- الموسوعة العربية الميسرة تحت إشراف الأستاذ الدكتور محمد شفيق غربال ورد تحت هذا العنوان "إنجيل برنابا" فى صفحة 778 عن هذا الإنجيل أنه:-

[كتاب مزيف كتبه أوروبى فى القرن الـ15 فى وصفه لفلسطين أيام المسيح أخطاء جسيمة يصرح على لسان عيسى أنه ليس المسيح إنما جاء مبشراً بمحمد الذى هو المسيح.]

هذا رأى مجموعة العلماء المسلمين الذين دونوا الموسوعة العربية الميسرة تحت إشراف الأستاذ الدكتور محمد شفيق غربال.

3- الأستاذ محمد رشيد رضا الحسينى، منشئ مجلة المنار وهو الذى طبع الكتاب فى مطبعة محمد على صبيح وأولاده بالأزهر بعدما ترجمه الدكتور خليل سعادة. تكلم حول هذا الأمر فقال:
[مرت القرون وتعاقبت الأجيال ولم يسمع أحد ذكراً لهذا الإنجيل حتى عثروا فى أوروبا على نسخة منه منذ مائتى سنة فرأى الدكتور سعادة (الدكتور خليل سعادة الذى قام بترجمته) بعد الإطلاع على تلك الأقوال أن الأقرب إلى التصور أن يكن كاتبه يهودياً أندلسياً من أهل القرون الوسطى تنّصر ثم دخل فى الإسلام وأتقن اللغة العربية وعرف القرآن والسُنة حق المعرفة بعد الإحاطة بكتب العهد العتيق والجديد].

إذاً فالمترجم والناشر إتفقا فى هذا الرأى.

4- الأستاذ الكبير عباس محمود العقاد فى مقالة بجريدة "الأخبار" بتاريخ 26 أكتوبر سنة 1959م عن إنجيل برنابا:
[تتكرر فى هذا الإنجيل بعض أخطاء لا يجهلها اليهودى المطلع على كتب قومه، ولا يرددها المسيحى المؤمن بالأناجيل المعتمدة فى الكنيسة الغربية، ولا يتورط فيها المسلم الذى يفهم ما فى إنجيل برنابا من المناقضة بينه وبين نصوص القرآن، فإن الزيادة قد تكون بقلم يهودى أو مسيحى أسلم فأحب أن يُعَدِّل الكتاب بما يوافق معتقده ولم يشمله كله بالتعديل لصعوبة تعديل كتاب كامل على نسقٍ واحد فبقيت فيه مواضع التناقض والإختلافات].

ما يهمنى فى كلام الدكتور الأستاذ الكبير عباس محمود العقاد هو أنه يقول أنه توجد أخطاء لا يجهلها اليهودى ولا يرددها المسيحى ولا يتورط فيها المسلم الذى يفهم ما فى إنجيل برنابا من المناقضة بينه وبين نصوص القرآن.

5- الأستاذ محمد جبريل قال فى مقالة له فى جريدة "المساء":
[فى الحقيقة إن هذا الإنجيل برغم إتفاقه فى الأغلب مع وجهة النظر الإسلامية لم يجد رأياً إسلامياً مسئولاً يؤيد صحته أو يدافع عنه.. ومن بين الأخطاء العديدة التى وقع فيها.... (وبدأ يذكر كثير من الأخطاء)] .

6- الدكتور محمود ابن الشريف فى كتاب "الأديان فى القرآن" فى صفحة 206 قال:-
[لم تحدثنا الكتب والمصادر التى تحدثت عن هذا الإنجيل أى حديث عن الأصل المنقول منه. ومادام الأصل لا وجود له ولا سند فنحن فى مندوحة وحِل من الإعتراف به...]


مما سبق نلاحظ أن كبار علماء من المسلمين سواء الناشر أو من كتبوا الموسوعة العربية الميسرة أو شخصية مثل الدكتور عباس العقاد، شعروا أنه من العيب أن يُنادى بأن هذا كتاب موحى به من الله.

ما هى الأدلة على أن هذا الإنجيل مزيف؟

إن هذا الكتاب كله مملوء بالخرافات، وسوف نكتفى ببعض الأدلة القليلة على ذلك لعدم الإطالة:

قصة الخلق: إذا قرأنا قصة خلق آدم كما وردت فى الأصحاح الخامس والثلاثين نص رقم6 من هذا الكتاب نجد أنها قصة مملوءة بالخرافات. فيقول الكاتب:
[أجاب يسوع: لما خلق الله كتلة من التراب (التى سيخلق منها آدم) وتركها خمساً وعشرين ألف سنة بدون أن يفعل شيئاً آخر علم الشيطان الذى كان بمثابة كاهن ورئيس للملائكة. لما كان عليه من الإدراك العظيم أن الله سيأخذ من تلك الكتلة مائة وأربعة وأربعون ألفاً موسومين بسمة النبوة.]

أى أن الله سوف يخلق من كتلة الطين 144 ألف نبى. لم يقل أحداً مطلقاً أنه يوجد 144 ألف نبى فى تاريخ البشرية. نحن أحياناً نتكلم عن اثنى عشر من الأنبياء الصغار واثنى عشر من الأنبياء الكبار وأشياء مثل ذلك. وحتى إذا ضربنا 12x12= 144 فقط. وإذا جمعنا 12+12= 24. أى أن الأرقام هنا خرافية.

خرافة بصاق الشيطان على كتلة التراب وخلق سرة الإنسان: فى نفس الأصحاح بعد حوار بين الله وبين الشيطان غضب الشيطان وانصرف. وفى النص رقم 26 يقول:

[وبصق الشيطان أثناء انصرافه على كتلة التراب فرفع جبريل ذلك البصاق مع شئ من التراب؛ فكان للإنسان بسبب ذلك سُرَّة فى بطنه.]

النقطة الأولى هنا هى الإدعاء بأن الشيطان يبصق وبذلك يكون الكاتب قد جعله إنساناً، لأنه كيف يكون للشيطان بصاق وهو فى أصله ملاك له طبيعة روحية فقط؟!

النقطة الثانية هى أنه من العيب أن يبصق الشيطان على خليقة الله وينصرف، والله يكون متفرجاً عليه فى أثناء ذلك.
النقطة الثالثة هى كيف أنه يقول أن جبريل عندما رفع البصاق مع شئ من التراب تكون فى ذلك المكان حفرة هى سرة الإنسان، مع أن المعروف علمياً هو أن الحبل السرى الذى يتصل بالأم هو الذى تنتج عنه السرة. وآدم لم يولد من أم وكذلك حواء لذلك لم يكن لآدم سرة ولا لحواء، ولكن بعد ذلك أصبح لأولادهم سرة. إن الخطأ العلمى فى هذا الأمر واضح جداً.

ما معنى عبارة "خلق الله كتلة من التراب"؟!

إن هذه العبارة لا معنى لها... فهو إما أن يقول خلق آدم من التراب، أو أن يقول كوّن الله كتلة من التراب والماء. لكن ما معنى قوله "خلق كتلة من التراب" فالتراب كان مخلوقاً من قبل، فما هو الجديد الذى خلقه؟! إنها صياغة غير معتادة. وكثيراً ما يرد فيما بعد ما يثبت فساد التكوين اللغوى والفكرى والعقائدى لهذا الكتاب.

خرافة هياج الخيل وخلقة الكلب: فى الأصحاح رقم 39: 3-12 كتب أنهم بعدما سألوا يسوع ما الذى حدث بعد ذلك وعن سقوط الإنسان والصراعات التى حدثت:

[فأجاب يسوع: لما طرد الله الشيطان وطهَّر الملاك جبريل تلك الكتلة من التراب التى بصق عليها الشيطان خلق الله كل شئ حى من الحيوانات التى تطير ومن التى تدب وتسبح وزين العالم بكلمة فيه فاقترب الشيطان يوماً من أبواب الجنة فلما رأى الخيل تأكل العشب أخبرها أنه إذا تأتىَّ لتلك الكتلة من التراب أن يصير لها نفس أصابها ضنك ولذلك كان من مصلحتها أن تدوس تلك القطعة من التراب على طريقة لا تكون بعدها صالحة لشئ، فثارت الخيل وأخذت تعدو بشدة على تلك القطعة من التراب التى كانت بين الزنابق والورود فأعطى الله من ثم روحاً لذلك الجزء النجس من التراب الذى وقع عليه بصاق الشيطان الذى كان أخذه جبريل من الكتلة وأنشأ الكلب فأخذ ينبح فروع الخيل؛ فهربت.]
معنى ذلك الكلام أن الكلب هو مخلص البشرية!!! وذلك لأن الشيطان أهاج الخيل على الإنسان لأن الإنسان إذا خلق –بحسب قول الشيطان للخيل- سوف يصيب الخيل ضنك أو ضيق. فثارت الخيل ولا نعلم هل ثارت على الله أم على من ثارت؟؟! ثم هل يظل الله متفرجاً وهو يرى الخيل تجرى على كتلة التراب التى خلقها؟ هل الله لا يستطيع أن يأمر الخيل بأن تذهب من هذا المكان أو أن يرسل جبريل مثلاً لكى يطردهم؟ حتى لو فرضنا جدلاً أن الخيل من الممكن أن تثور ضد مشيئة الله، مع أن المعروف أن الله هو ضابط للكل، فهل يمكن أن يخلق الله شيئاً من بصاق الشيطان النجس حسب ما ورد فى النص هذا إذا افترضنا أصلاً أن للشيطان بصاق؟!!

علاوة على ذلك فإنه يقول: [فأعطى الله من ثم روحاً لذلك الجزء النجس من التراب الذى وقع عليه بصاق الشيطان.]
كيف أعطى الله روحاً "لذلك الجزء النجس"؟!! وكيف يخلق الله روح ويرسله فى جزء نجس والمفروض أن الخلق الإلهى يكون طاهراً؟!!! وكيف يقال على الكلب ذلك الكلام، فماذا يكون وضعه؟! روحه من عند الله وجسده هو بصاق من الشيطان والتراب من الخلق القديم. فالمسألة بها كثير من التشويش.

ثم يقول أن الله : [أنشأ الكلب فأخذ ينبح فروع الخيل فهربت].
إذا فرضنا أن الشيطان بصق وأن جبريل أزال البصاق، فيكون بصاق هذا الشيطان جزء من جهنم مثلاً، أو أن يكون مزلقة للأشرار، مثلما يقال {زود المبلة طين}، لكن لا ينشئ الله منها خليقة!!! والكاتب بذلك جعل الكلب أفضل من الخيل بينما الكتاب المقدس يقول "اَلْفَرَسُ مُعَدٌّ لِيَوْمِ الْحَرْبِ أَمَّا النُّصْرَةُ فَمِنَ الرَّبِّ" (ام 21: 31). ومن المعروف أيضاً أن العرب يعتزون بالخيل اعتزازاً كبيراً. والشاعر العربى قال عن الخيل "مُكر مُفر مُقبل مُدبر معاً كجلمود صخر حطه السيل من عالِ". وفى سفر نشيد الأنشاد الذى لسليمان يقول عن العروس التى ترمز إلى الكنيسة "لَقَدْ شَبَّهْتُكِ يَا حَبِيبَتِي بِفَرَسٍ فِي مَرْكَبَاتِ فِرْعَوْنَ" (نش1: 9).

فما الذى يجعل الخيل تثور على الله بينما الكلب يطيعه؟!! هذا قلب للأوضاع. فالناس تعتبر أن الخيل تتصف بالشهامة وتتصف بالقوة وتتصف بالإقدام. بينما يبتعد بعض الناس عن الكلب عندما يكون فى نيتهم أن يمارسوا أمر مقدس. إذاً يوجد هنا قلب للأوضاع أن الكلب هو الذى ينقذ آدم، والخيل تريد أن تهلكه. ولماذا تريد أن تهلكه؟!!

طبعاً لا يقبل أحد أن يكون الكلب هو مخلص البشرية. فإذا كانت المسيحية تقول أن كلمة الله الذى تجسد فى ملء الزمان هو مخلص البشرية. ويقول إنجيل برنابا أن الكلب هو مخلص البشرية. فانظروا يا ذوى الألباب واحكموا وليحكم العالم كله أيهما أصدق الأناجيل الأربعة أم هذا الإنجيل المزيف المزعوم؟!!.
نقطة أخرى:

من الأمور الغريبة أن الكاتب فى نفس الفقرة يقول أن الله عندما جاء لكى يخلق آدم بعد خمسة وعشرون ألف سنة يقول: [طهر الملاك جبريل تلك الكتلة من التراب].
فما الذى يقصده من كلمة تراب؟! هل طينة معجونة أم تراب متطاير عادى؟! وكيف يطهرها جبريل؟ فهل يمكن أن يغسل التراب بالماء؟ هذا شئ مستحيل!! ولو كان عجين من الطين كيف يتخلل الماء الطين من الداخل لكى يغسله؟

فكيف طهر جبريل هذه الكتلة من التراب التى بصق عليها الشيطان؟!! كان من الممكن أن يكتفى بأن يزيل البصاق الذى بصقه الشيطان -الذى لا وجود له أصلاً- وينتهى الموضوع. لكن كيف يقول أنه طهَّر كتله التراب؟ وبأى مفهوم؟ وبأى أسلوب؟
نحن فى مفهومنا يكون التطهير بالمعمودية أى بالماء. وأيضاً يوجد عند اليهود تطهيرات بالماء. ويوجد أوامر فى ناموس موسى أن الإنسان لكى يتطهر من أى شئ نجس يجب أن يغتسل بالماء. وأيضا عند المسلمين الوضوء هو بالماء. فما هو التطهير الذى تكلم عنه إنجيل برنابا المزعوم؟؟

اليوبيل: من ضمن الأمور التى يجب أن يقف عندها الإنسان هى موضوع اليوبيل كما ورد فى هذا الإنجيل المزيف. طبعاً هذا الإنجيل المزعوم مملوء بالأخطاء الجغرافية والتاريخية إلخ. وقد ذكر المترجم نفسه أن الكاتب تكلم عن اليوبيل أنه كان كل مائة سنة، واليوبيل كما ورد فى ناموس موسى كان كل خمسين سنة. ولم يبدأ أن يكون كل مائة سنة إلا عندما قرر ذلك بابا روما فى سنة 1300م أى فى بداية القرن الرابع عشر. لذلك استنتج المترجم خليل سعادة أن كاتب هذا الكتاب لابد أن يكون رجل عاش فى مرحلة متأخرة، وليس فى القرون الأولى للمسيحية، لأن اليوبيل كان يُحتفل به حتى سنة 1300م كل خمسين سنة، وليس كل مائة سنة. فالكاتب شخص لم يعاصر اليوبيل عندما كان كل خمسين سنة، لكنه عاش عندما كان اليوبيل كل مائة سنة.
هذا إلى جوار أخطاء جغرافية وأخطاء فى الموازين وأخطاء عديدة جداً.

كل قملة تتحول إلى لؤلؤة: فى أصحاح رقم 57 النص رقم 17 يقول الكاتب: [وكل قملة كانت على إنسان حباً فى الله تتحول إلى لؤلؤة].

أى أنه بذلك يشجع الناس على عدم النظافة. لكن هل يقصد بهذا التعبير جماعة معينة أم الذين يحبون القذارة عموماً والذين لا يستحمون ولا يهتمون بالنظافة تمسحاً فى الدين حتى تجرى على ثيابهم وعلى شعورهم أنواعاً من القمل؟ هذا أمر غريب!
كان يمكنه مثلاً أن يقول إن الإنسان الفقير سوف يكافأ عن فقره. والإنسان المسكين سوف يجد مسرة فى الحياة الأبدية، فيكون الكلام مقبولاً، كما قال السيد المسيح "طُوبَى لِلْمَسَاكِينِ بِالرُّوحِ لأَنَّ لَهُمْ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ طُوبَى لِلْحَزَانَى لأَنَّهُمْ يَتَعَزَّوْنَ" (مت 5: 3،4).

لكن ما هو هذا التطويب! القمل الذى فى الشعر! وهل هذا الدين يدعو إلى النظافة؟! أنا أعرف أن الأديان الموجودة هنا فى منطقة الشرق الأوسط كلها تدعو إلى الاهتمام بنظافة الإنسان حتى ولو كان فقيراً. ليس عيباً أن يكون الإنسان فقيراً ولكن العيب هو أن يكون غير نظيف وخاصةً إذا كان ينوى أن يمارس الشعائر الدينية. توجد دعوة إلى النظافة فى جميع الأديان فى المنطقة.
الجمل ورفضه لرؤية وجهه لأنه قبيح: فى أصحاح رقم 77 النص رقم 15 يقول:

[لقد صح مثل الجمل أنه لا يرغب أن يشرب من الماء الصافى لأنه لا يريد أن ينظر إلى وجهه القبيح.]

فكاتب هذا الكتاب يفترض هنا أن الجمل عنده عقل يميز به القبح والجمال. إذا كان للجمل عقل يميز به القبح من الجمال فسوف يفكر أيضاً أن الماء الصافى مفيد له صحياً من الماء العتم.
أما حقيقة أن الجمل أو أى حيوان آخر من الممكن أن ينزعج إذا نظر فى الماء الصافى ربما يكون بسبب أن المياه الصافية تعكس صورته بوضوح فيظن أنه يوجد حيوان آخر مماثل له داخل المياه فيخاف أن يدب برأسه فى المياه فتصطدم رأسه برأس هذا الحيوان الآخر؛ لأنه لا يعرف شكله هو نفسه.

كيف يقال أن الجمل ينظر إلى وجهه أنه قبيح؟ هل إذا أراد الجمل أن يختار زوجة له هل يختار غزالة أم أحدى الجميلات من البشر أم أنه سوف يختار ناقة مثله؟ أن الكاتب يعتبر أن الجمل وجهه قبيح وهذه وجهة نظره هو لكن ليست وجهة نظر الجمل. فإذا كان الكاتب لا يحب شكل الجمل يوجد غيره من لا يرى ذلك.

ثم لماذا يتهم الجمل بالقبح؟ إن كل فصيلة من الحيوانات أو الكائنات يكون مقياس الجمال بالنسبة لها هو حسب نوعها هى. فمثلا الجمل يعتبر أن الناقة هى أجمل شئ إذا قيست بأنثى الفرس. فأنثى الفرس شئ مزعج بالنسبة له، وهو يجد الجمال فى الناقة وليس فى أنثى الفرس. فكيف يقول كاتب هذا الكتاب أن الجمل لا يريد أن يشرب لأنه لا يريد أن ينظر إلى وجهه القبيح؟
وكيف يدرك الجمل أن المنعكس على سطح المياه هو وجهه؟
إن الإنسان يستطيع أن يدرك ذلك لأنه يعرف أن المرآة تعكس صورته. ومع ذلك فإن كثير من الناس حينما يجلسون على كراسى فى قاعة بها مرايا، يظنون أن أمامهم قاعة أخرى ويجلس فيها أناس آخرون. وأحياناً يتجه بعضهم فى اتجاه الزجاج فيصطدم به. بمعنى أن الإنسان نفسه أحياناً لا يدرك أن هذه صورة فى مرآة. فهل نطالب الجمل بإدراك هذه الحقيقة؟!
ثم أن الجمل من الممكن أن ينزعج من الماء الصافى لأنه يرى فيه عمقاً كبيراً فيخشى أن يغرق فى هذه المياه العميقة. أو أن تكون صفحة المياه جاء عليها انعكاس ضوئى شديد يخيفه أو يؤذى عينيه. أما الماء العكر فلا يعكس الضوء، فما الذى أدخل هذا الكاتب فى مواضيع هو أجهل من أن يتكلم فيها بهذه الطريقة؟!!
ولذلك فإن كل المنصفين من علماء المسلمين وكبار الأدباء تبرأوا من هذا الكتاب وقالوا إنه كتاب مملوء بالأخطاء والخرافات ويجب أن نتبرأ منها. فإذا كان هذا رأى علماء المسلمين فبالأولى يكون هذا هو رأى الكنيسة. لأنه إلى جوار الخرافات والأخطاء الموجودة فيه، فإنه ينكر عقائد أساسية فى المسيحية. كما أن اليهود أيضاً لم يقبلوا هذا الكتاب.

أما أنصاف المتعلمين فهم الذين يحاولون أن يعملوا ضجة حول هذا الكتاب بدعوى أن هذا هو الإنجيل الحقيقى، بينما الأناجيل الموجودة لدينا هى أناجيل مزيفة.

نحن مستعدون أن نضع الحقائق أمام من يريد ونناقشها. فإن كان أى شخص يقبل أن الشيطان يبصق، وأن الكلب هو الذى يخلص الإنسان، إلخ. فليقل لنا... هذه الأمور لا يقبلها أى إنسان عاقل. يوجد كثير من الناس يتحمسون لبعض القضايا دون أى دراسة، وهناك آخرون يقولون للظلمة نوراً وللنور ظلمة وعن هؤلاء قال الله:


"وَيْلٌ لِلْقَائِلِينَ لِلشَّرِّ خَيْراً وَلِلْخَيْرِ شَرّاً الْجَاعِلِينَ الظَّلاَمَ نُوراً وَالنُّورَ ظَلاَماً الْجَاعِلِينَ الْمُرَّ حُلْواً وَالْحُلْوَ مُرّاً" (اش5: 20).
أنا أحذر من لوى الحقائق وقلبها. فالحوار العقلانى هو الذى يستطيع أن يقدم الحقيقة بطريقة يقبلها الآخر بينما التشدد والكلمات الجارحة تؤدى إلى مزيد من الشقاق ومزيد من التباعد. نحن كمسيحيين عندنا وصية تقول: "مُسْتَعِدِّينَ دَائِماً لِمُجَاوَبَةِ كُلِّ مَنْ يَسْأَلُكُمْ عَنْ سَبَبِ الرَّجَاءِ الَّذِي فِيكُمْ بِوَدَاعَةٍ وَخَوْفٍ" (1بط 3: 15). أى يجب أن يكون التعامل مع الناس بوداعة وخوف من الله. لأن الإنسان لابد أن يسلك فى خوف الله ولا يخاف من الناس.

:download:


----------



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2009)

تاسعاً: تقول الأستاذة الدكتورة:

"والمتأمل فى الصورة المرفقة وهى مجرد نموذج واحد لكل صفحة من صفحات مخطوطة سيناء، لا يملك إلا أن يصدم من جبروت المؤسسة الكنسية، ومن كم الظلم والقهر الذى مارسته فى مسيرتها على مدى ألفى عام، ولا نقول شيئاً عن قتل ملايين وملايين البشر لتفرض عقيدة منحرفة، مزورة بوضوح، نسجتها بالفريات على مر العصور، وها هى مخطوطة تظهر إلى الوجود لتهدم فريات تكل المؤسسة بمجرد نظرة واحدة!"

أين الظلم والقهر الذى مارسته الكنيسة فى مسيرتها على مدى ألفى عام؟!!! كنا نتمنى أن تدرس الدكتورة زينب تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية العريقة التى قدمت ما لا يحصى من الشهداء على مدى العصور دفاعاً عن الإيمان القويم بدلاً من هذا السب غير اللائق والكاذب والمملوء افتراءًا خادعاً!!! أين وجدت هذه الأستاذة الدكتورة فى تاريخ الكنيسة أن الكنيسة قتلت ملايين الملايين، يبدو أن هذا إسقاط!!!

كان أجدر بالدكتورة زينب كمصرية أن تشعر بالانتماء إلى الأقباط وتتخذ علماءهم مرجعاً لها بدلاً من نقّاد الكتاب المقدس الملحدين من الغربيين.


----------



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2009)

للأمانه .. منقول​


----------

